# Not exactly exotic but.....



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm getting a Micro Pig !

Has anyone here had any experience with them or kept them before, i'm researching as much as i can while i wait for my CPH license to come through.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

my gf's mother has a potbelly micro type pig. not sure 100% what it is. its forever farting from the cabbages and having alot of trouble with mange mites (i think thats what there called)

edit: its indoors with 24/7 access outside


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

omg that sounds so cool :gasp: my mum wants one
how big do they get?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

They are the same as any pig, just smaller! They are as intelligent as a dog, but also need as much work as a dog (I'm talking GSD/collie type). They will house train, but will forget that if they are under stress. They can generally move anything that's not bolted down - their low centre of gravity means they can shunt heavy furniture out of their way. Even a micropig will be able to move things you hadn't thought about!

Pigs are very social and like a social order, so I hope you have someone at home all the time, or other house pets to keep it company. 

Other simple things - pigs like to walk up steps/ramps, but not down! Depending on how micro your pig is, you may be able to carry it downstairs once it's gone up! You mention the licence, so I'm assuming you know that you cannot take the pig off your property without completing movement orders etc. Have you got the money to have a vet make a house call? Also, you should consider that livestock vets have strict protocols to follow, with up to 3-5 days downtime between seeing one set of livestock and another. For example, I used to work in the pig industry and if I wanted to visit a country fair where there were pigs, I needed 3 full days pig free before I could return to work. Vets also have to follow these rules (for some farms) so would not come out to a single pet pig if they were due to do work for a contracted farm. You will need to make sure that your chosen vet has the staff and facilties to treat your pig.

You will need to vaccinate against parvovirus and possibly other diseases. 

Pigs are great animals and I miss working with them! Good luck!

PS - the potbellied pig with mites -could have picked them up from contaminated straw/hay. Best thing to do is to do an insecticidal shampoo - scrub the piggy with a soft bristed brush. If that doesn't clear it up, you may need to get a vet to do a skin scraping to find out exactly what mite it is. Pigs also get dry skin, which can present like mite irritation, where they itch and scratch a lot. Aloe vera lotion massaged in to affected areas can help!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh how cool! I'd love a couple of pet pigs if I had the land! They are so intelligent, people don't realise just how misunderstood pigs actually are!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I AM A GREAT BIG PIG FAN :lol2:
Would absolutly LOVE to have a couple size not important :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I wanted one too, and the answer is... dont get one. They grow bigger then you think and are immensely hard work!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

im officialy very jeleous! i love pigs but we really havnt the space for them so im having to make do with the pig at the farm, however being a large white sow shes about as far removed from a mini-pig as you can get :lol2: prepare yourself for a lot of back scratching.......:2thumb:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Ummm, micro bacon. 

Can't offer any advise but good luck, they do actually look like great fun.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Loderuna;6695213......
PS - the potbellied pig with mites -could have picked them up from contaminated straw/hay. Best thing to do is to do an insecticidal shampoo - scrub the piggy with a soft bristed brush. If that doesn't clear it up said:


> thanks for the advice, will try all of these. we did read online about Avon skin so soft (i think) and i advised her to bath the pig in luke warm water and rub of of that in.. i have yet to hear her tell me shes done it..
> 
> iv always wanted a pig since i was a child, but i wouldnt get one any time soon because of money/space/plus the zoo i have. i would get two micros (sisters) to help with the company instead of one and worrying about it. pics when you get them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That ugly moose Katie Price got a micro piglet as a wedding present from one of her bridesmaids. Poor pig, having to look at that face everyday!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I help look after some kune kune pigs and must say they are fantastic creatures but definatley very social and agree with another poster that either another pig or someone to be with all day. I have been in touch with the kune kune society uk and they apparently have large numbers of people contact them saying they have bought a "micro" pig then later finding that the piglet has grown into a 20 something inch pig instead of the claimed 16" (approx) they are supposed to get to. Micro pigs ,if i am correct, are origionally kune kunes, but the smaller pigs have been bred to create smaller pigs and then the smaller of those used etc.

Saying that enjoy your new companion, they are very easy to love :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree, I don't think they should be kept singly. Pigs are highly social animals & benefit from the companionship of another porcine creature.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with what has been said, I wouldnt just get one if I was you. Pigs are very social animals. I had to seperate some during I study I did and they hated being apart from their social group.

Pigs are very strong. It look 4 people and a fence to control one for an injection and this was a half grown kune kune.

In my opinion pigs should be in a field doing what pigs do best, which is getting very dirty!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm getting a companion at the same time just going to do alot of preparation first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I'm getting a companion at the same time just going to do alot of preparation first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one! You'll love them so much! Pigs are amazing creatures!


----------

